# Cripple Creek Cat Tourneys?



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone know when there having there cat tournies this year? I haven't seen it posted anywhere.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i just spoke with Jim the other night, i know he is starting in April i cant remember if its the 21st or 28th ???


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

when all else fails u can always call them


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a schedule somewhere. I will post it if I find it...


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd appreciate it, thanks


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

His first tourny is the 28th of april


----------



## catfishingsmitty (Apr 16, 2007)

is this the same fishnasty that i fished with down at the ohio river, about 4-5 years ago and drank some beer??? it was my first time down there. we didnt do good but it was fun. i stayed at the campgrounds there on the river cant think of what it was called now. you and a buddy came to my campsite and we went on down to the river to fish.

this is craig

ring a bell if it is you.

how ya been?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I am thinking about fishing this tournament...The only thing with all niters though is that the bite is USUALLY only good from about 6-10 and 4-7...Hopefully the flatheads are turned on by then...This warm weather will definately help out ALOT!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> I am thinking about fishing this tournament...!


HOW ?????


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hook line and sinker on a rod and reel.... 

If I fish it it will be 6-10 and 4-7...I plan on fishing the TCBA tourney though...


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup, this is the same fishnasty you drank beer with about 5 years ago, I remember ya Craig.


----------

